# Even bigger day for TTotal



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Dizzy heights of 52 today 

Cheers everyone


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Happy Birthday [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Bloody hell thats ancient :wink: 

Happy Birthday


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Happy 52nd Birthday PREHISTORIC MAN !!! :lol: :lol: 8) [/b]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey, isn't it time you traded in that TT and bought something "sensible" ? :lol:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

52 year old... driving a TT.......... jeez... you should have a Volvo or a Saab around this time of your life!

Happy Birthday  Hope you have a nice day.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Happy birthday! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Bloody 'ell 52  is that all ? :roll: 

Happy Bud'day to you 8)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

was


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Is that a typo, yo must have meant 25. :wink:

Happy Birthday!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

was said:


> Bloody 'ell 52  is that all ? :roll:
> 
> Happy Bud'day to you 8)
> 
> ...


I thought that. But i didnt like to say


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Sim said:


> Is that a typo, yo must have meant 25. :wink:
> 
> Happy Birthday!


No way - he missed the leading 1 out


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

I've got fossils younger than you! :wink:

Happy Birthday! [smiley=party2.gif]


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

GoingTTooFast said:


> I've got fossils younger than you! :wink:
> 
> Happy Birthday! [smiley=party2.gif]


LOL - nice one :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Sim said:


> Is that a typo, you must have meant 25. :wink:
> 
> Happy Birthday!


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Maturing like a good wine! Happy Birthday


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Happy birthday, just remember the older the Violin the better the tune it plays


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

Happy happy birthday TTotal !! [smiley=fireman.gif] Bet all those candles are gonna make Buncefield look like a wee Sunday barbeque !


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> Happy birthday, just remember the older the Violin the better the tune it plays


......then again....the older the TT the more likely the dashpod will fail :lol: :lol:


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

Happy Birthday John


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Happy birthday John

Just remember you are only as old as the women you feel so that must knock a fair few years off


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Your almost catching me up, Happy Birthday John.

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Just read this:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=63822

oh dear do you realise who you share your birthday with :roll:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

happy birthday

not one to skimp on present ideas

http://www.channel4.com/life/media/0-9/ ... n_form.doc

lol

:wink:

Shouldn't laugh I'm getting old too


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Happy Birthday John


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

You don't look a day over 51 mate :wink:

See you in a month and we can have a belated toast to you - or an early one for my 40th


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

You should be able to get cheap insurance from Saga!


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm half your age!







hehe








HAPPY BIRTHDAY mate!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Happy birthday you old bugger :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Many a good tune is played on an old fiddle John.

And I've heard that you do like a good old fiddle now and then.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Happy Brithday John.

52 - that means it's 2 years since we did the Summer London night time meet when we celebrated your 50th - doesn't time fly.

Moley


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hev x


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Something for the weekend Sir .......










Many Happy Returns you old get!! :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

If 52 year old men are allowed to drive TTRs then maybe all the rest of you TTR drivers must sell!

John, I hope you didn't break your little toe and that you had a lot of adult fun (Viagra assisted in your age) today. :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

vlastan said:


> all the rest of you TTR drivers must sell!


blasphamy!!!! 

Hev x :-*


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

A belated Happy Birthday, John. 

Hope you had a good one.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

moley said:


> Happy Brithday John.
> 
> 52 - that means it's 2 years since we did the Summer London night time meet when we celebrated your 50th - doesn't time fly.
> 
> Moley


Hi Martin

That was 3 years ago ... you were celebrating my 49th by mistake and I didnt want to say anything to hurt you and Bunny !

So thats 3 years ago !!! even worse 

Cheers for the wishes Martin, Bunny and all. Very kind of you all.

Had a nice evening and was in bed by 10pm :wink:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Happy birthday for yesterday John. Only seven years to go and I'll have caught you up.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

...and my TT will be 11 years old 

Cheers mate :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Bloody youngsters :roll: 

Happy birthday mate - hope you had a good one.

Graham


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Ooooooo! Happy Belated Birthday Wishes John :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Dizzy heights of 52 today
> 
> Cheers everyone


You'll never catch me young boy; Happy Birthday anyway


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Dizzy heights of 52 today
> 
> Cheers everyone


You'll never catch me young boy; Happy Birthday anyway 



Love_iTT said:


> Bloody youngsters :roll:
> 
> Happy birthday mate - hope you had a good one.
> 
> Graham


And neitehr will you :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Dizzy heights of 52 today
> ...


Well said nanna :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


So how old are you then Gramps ? :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

TTotal said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


A greying 47 (48 on Halloween!!), still a youngster, in the mind if not the body :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> A greying 47


   

Hev x :-* 
btw - dye it ginger


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A greying 47
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

He was so keen to advise you, but doesn't like his own ideas for himself! :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


A youngster indeed! And a youngster who is into fitness as well [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Oh, good choice, Hev 8)


----------

